# 71 400 in a 67 Lemans - any photos?



## tk421 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey guys, Im picking up my rebuilt 400 this weekend and hope to start the install in the next week or 2. 

My Lemans originally came with a 350 in it which i dumped and had a 400 rebuilt. 

I was wondering if anyone had any photos of a 71 400 (installed) they could post up so i could see where the various accessories/brackets/etc are on the motor?

Thanks!


----------



## Mr_Roboto (Apr 19, 2013)

If your 67 has a 4bbl on it, I'd be really really tempted just to slide the 400 short block under what the 350 has on it. Just saying. Easier in the long run.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

OP did not clarify if it was a chevy 350 or a Pontiac 350. If it's a Pontiac i agree just use what it has on it, it will all fit. If it's a Chevy then your starting from scratch. Pontiac made several different brackets depending on accessories. Do you have air, power steering? You will also need the correct pulleys for your application (number of slots).


----------



## tk421 (Sep 20, 2011)

Sorry...it was a chevy 350.

Power steering but no AC.

New motor is a 71 400, bored 30 over. Comp cams 268h, Edelbrock 2156 performer intake, Edelbrock 600 carb. Flowkooler WP, alum radiator, alt and starter. Ram Air manifolds on their way from RamAirResto.


----------



## mysons69 (Mar 3, 2012)

Have you checked the engine mount holes?
With a '71 motor, you should be OK, as 70-76 are supposed to have all five holes drilled and tapped, while a 67 would have only had two.
This picture is the best explanation I've found about it.


----------



## tk421 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ill have to double check but im pretty sure there are 5 mounting holes.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

My 1970 has both the power steering pump and the alternator on the same side of the motor (drivers side). I assume they did it that way to leave room for the AC compressor that mine did not come with. I am not sure if 1971 was the same. I'll try to pick up some batteries for my camera and snap a couple pictures for you later.


----------



## tk421 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks Jared, that would be excellent! Ill have new motor pics tomorrow too


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Sorry for not getting these yesterday. I blew one of my heater hoses and while I was working on it one of my neighbors dropped by. My wife and I joke and call this guy the time thief. Great guy, but he can chew up an afternoon. Here are pictures of what is under my hood. I can only assume this is how it came from the factory.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Here are a couple more. I hope these help.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

If your Cylinder Heads are 71 or newer, they will have an extra mounting hole on the front side, which will allow you to use brackets and accessories that are typical for most 71-77 pontiacs (or 71-79, something like that). This is the route I went on my 66 just because of availability and low cost.


----------



## tk421 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the photos Jared!

It looks like your alt bracket mounts to both the waterneck and the timing cover? Some others that I have seen look more like a "strap" that uses just the timing cover mounting point. Where does your starter mount?

As soon as i get the photos off my phone Ill post my engine pics up


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

You are correct, the alternator bracket attaches in front of the water neck and the front of the water pump. The starter is on the drivers side with the bolts running up from the bottom. My starter is shimmed which is typical on Pontiacs. The blocks are all slightly different. If the clearance is wrong between the starter gear and the fly wheel you can wear out either or both gears.


----------



## tk421 (Sep 20, 2011)

Will this bracket work? 

71 74 Pontiac 350 400 455 Front Alternator Bracket 482254 Firebird GTO Trans Am | eBay

the years looks compatible but it doesnt look like it bolts to the waterneck. 

I find this very confusing ... and i havent even gotten to the power steering brackets/pump yet :/


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

I would try to get both brackets as a set especially if you are going to run both on the same side. I am not looking at it now, but I am pretty sure one of the mounting points on the alternator bracket is shared with the power steering pump. You could look for something off of a later model Firebird. There should be tons of those out there. Even if they look rough, a quick sanding and a coat of black paint will make them look just about show quality. Also, if you are never going to run AC on your car, you may want to look into mounting you accessories on opposite sides of the water pump. I cannot prove or disprove, but my old man swears that all the tension on one side will reduce water pump life. Good luck with it and keep us posted.


----------



## tk421 (Sep 20, 2011)

A few engine shots:










































Basic info: 

Bored +030
+030 Speed Pro Forged Pistons
Rods honed (ARP rod bolts) 
Performance crankshaft grind
Balanced complete assembly
Melling hi po oil pump
Comp cam timing chain set 
'75 6x-4 heads
2.11/1.66 Stainless steel valves 
3-angle valve job
Hardened valve seats
Comp Cams 268H hydraulic cam
Crower Cam kit 
1 pc rear main seal
Fel Pro head gaskets
ARP head bolts
1.5 Roller rocker arms

Shop said it'll be right at 9.2 or 9.3 CR


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice :cheers

Bear


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Very nice! I love the M/T valve covers you chose. They are much nicer than the chrome Moroso ones that I have on mine. Are you going to paint it the traditional Pontiac blue? Do you have an estimate for hp and torque? What carb are you planning on running?


----------



## tk421 (Sep 20, 2011)

I love the valve covers also except they wont quite clear the locks on the rocker arms! Im going to try the 5/16" gaskets first and if they dont work Im going to get a set of spacers from Spotts Performance. 

Im going to paint the block and heads a matte black. All the aluminum (manifold, timing cover, valve covers, waterneck etc) i had blasted and tumbled to seal the metal but keep it that nice "fresh cast" look. I'm going for a contrast of the matte black and the fresh cast aluminum pieces, just for something different!

Ive actually got an extra set of the M/T valve covers if you would be interested!

Carb is an Edelbrock 750 but I really dont have a HP/TQ estimate


----------



## tk421 (Sep 20, 2011)

Couple more pics now that ive got them all off my phone:

Painted in Impulse Blue Metallic from the 04-06 run of GTOs











New dash from Classic Dash and Autometer Ultra lite II gauges. Full wiring from American Autowire


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice!! How are you liking that dash?


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Awesome color! I like your choice on the engine color too. You have to keep posting your progress.


----------



## tk421 (Sep 20, 2011)

Love the way the dash looks, but its not running yet so i cant comment otherwise ... yet! Hope to have it on the road by the end of the month.


----------



## tk421 (Sep 20, 2011)

Got the block and heads painted. Eastwood Ceramic engine paint in matte black with urethane activator. Sprayed it light with a small gun set really low. 

im really liking the contrast of the blasted aluminum against the black paint and the black ARP bolts!

Can anyone recommend plugs and wires for the motor i listed a few posts back? I have an HEI dist.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Personally, I like DUI's Livewires.

Bear


----------



## tk421 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks Bear. Any thoughts on plugs?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Depends on whether your heads are designed for tapered seat plugs or gasket seal plugs. For factory heads I tend to like the factory spec plugs.

Bear


----------



## tk421 (Sep 20, 2011)

small hiccup with the motors ... the M/T valve covers wont quite clear the rocker arms. I even picked up a set of the 5/16" gaskets but they still just *barely* touch!! 


Id really like to keep the M/T valve covers ... should i look into a set of spacers??


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Up to you.

That's the route I took on mine because I really like the factory covers, but no way they'd clear the rockers and stud girdles. I got spacers from Ansen.


Bear


----------



## tk421 (Sep 20, 2011)

I think im gonna go the spacer route. Did you just use regular gaskets on both sides of the spacer?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

tk421 said:


> I think im gonna go the spacer route. Did you just use regular gaskets on both sides of the spacer?


Yep, that's exactly what I did.

Bear


----------



## tk421 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Did you have to buy extended VC bolts as well? I can only seem to find 1" ones.


----------

